# Problem with Sherwood RVD-6095 AV receiver



## Khorus (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I have just purchased an RVD-6095 from ebay and am a complete novice with this sort of equipment.

I have three pieces of equipment which I need to plug in to this which are as follows:

My Sky+ box: Currently I have connected this using an optical cable from the Sky box optical out, to the AV Receiver's only optical in.

A Phillips Blu-Ray player: this only has one digital out, a coaxial which I have connected to the AV receivers single coaxial in, using a phono lead (can you use phono leads for this?)

Lastly, I had already been in possession of an Asda SP550 surround sound system which is basically 5 speakers plugged in to a sub. Now, the sub has on the back of it 6 phono sockets for the two front, two rear, centre and sub which I have connected to the AV receiver which has a series of sockets on the back called "PRE OUT" connections using phonos.

These PRE OUT connections are similarly labelled, (front, rear, centre, sub etc) and what I think should happen is as follows:

The digital sound from either the DVD or the sky box should be sent to the AV receiver, which should then decode it and send it to the Asda surround system and it should come out in DTS.

Only, it doesn't!

Can someone tell me if I have got the wrong end of the stick?

I can't seem to figure it out and the manual reads like I should already know basics, which I don't.

Any help would be appreciated.

Just to clarify, I can't get any sound out of anything at the moment (other than the TV). Both the receiver, and the asda system have been turned up to high volume, but still no joy.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

One step at a time.

Let's make sure the receiver is playing nicely with the speakers.

Are you sure the speakers work? Let's assume yes.
You have it hooked up correctly from the Sherwood but check it anyway. pre-out Front right to front right input on the sub, etc... 

The Sherwood should have a test tone generator. Usually via a button on the remote. Try this to make sure the thing works regardless of source. Sometimes it's buried in the setup menu.

Post back and we'll move on from here.


----------



## Khorus (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, out of the blue I have turned it on and sound is coming through.

Boy do those speakers sound tinny lol.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

